# Slingshot of the Month - Dec 2013 - The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

21 Nominations

122 Votes Cast

Pretty honored to use my 4,000th post to say....Congrats to the winners! :bowdown:

1st Place - 18votes

Can-Opener









2nd Place - 14votes
Bob Fionda








2nd Place - 14votes
B. P. R








3rd Place - 11votes
Quarterinmynose


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you.

:wave: and best regards, Matthias


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and to all the nominees too. These SOTM groups are getting tougher and tougher every month!
Be well,
SF


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations to al the winners, and the nominee's.
As,always a fine example by everyone.

Cheers Allan


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Isis had my vote.... what a slingshot!

Congrats to all


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Heartiest congratulations to winners and nominees. the time is coming when there will be six winners! second month in a row that we have had ties. The competition is becoming so competitive that ties will be the norm rather than the exception! a very
joyful holiday season to all. Special congratulations to my friend QIMN, wrong month!
Keep well,
Dr. J.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great variety this month : a metal laminate, a natural and a boardcut. Good stuff!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Contrats to all, some quality work There!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

-Outstanding work and congratulations. A well deserved 1 st place win by Can-Opener.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees. You're all great craftsmen. And thank you for sharing all your work. We greatly appreciate it.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners!!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats to the winners, especially BPR for his first slingshot of the month placing


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the well deserved winners! Can't think of a better way to spend a milestone post, either...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

A big well done to the winners and to every one that took part great work by all


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners! Great job, everyone.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners! 
The winner is still, after so many times I've looked at these photos, no less than breath taking.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

First I'd like to thank those who nominated and voted my slingshots, all the members who attended the competition and the organization of the S.O.T.M. Congratulations to Can-Opener, B.P.R. and Quarterinmynose for their excellent works. :wave:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the votes guys. Congratulations to all the winners and nominees.

This competition gets more and more intense each month. I can't believe I have somehow placed ahead of many of the outstanding works presented. It really is an honor for my slingshot to just be considered alongside yours.

Right on folks. Keep shooting, keep building, and keep having fun.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thank you AnTrAxX for the nomination. Thank you everyone who voted for my Slingshot. Thanks Btoon for the mod work. Congratulations to my fellow winners. It is a honor to be represented among such awesome slingshots.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent work friends

Congratulations Masters

Event Organization :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job by all!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations to the WINNERS, the participants and Btoon for having the patience of organizing once again the competition!!

Cheers to Bob Fionda, who committed the madness of nominating a natural of mine 

Greetings to all!!!

Q


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats to the winners,and nominees! Awsome shooters one and all.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congrats and another stunning s.o.t.m.

cheers


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

No madness, your natural is for,SOTM!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats to the winners and to all of the nominees! Impressive work from everybody!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

...and many thanks for the nomination.... :wave:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the nomination.... :wave:


----------



## Mr. Johnson (Dec 11, 2013)

Outstanding work, congratulations


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to the winners, once again all unique and fantastic shooters !!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheers MJ for thr nomination...

No way did i think i would be placed...

Looking at some of the others.... i dont think it should have!...

Maybe my placing is a testament that not everybody likes the same thing... as i wouldnt have voted for mine...should it have been somebody elses...

Thankyou everybody thats voted... my 2nd place badge... is extremely rewarding to look at... and a great achievement to somebody who isnt at the level some of you guys are.

Slingshots... just enjoy em' 

Thanks again


----------



## etard (Dec 27, 2013)

Congrats to the winners.

I am new to the forum, so forgive my ignorance; Where does one go to find details about the slingshots? It seems there should be a thread linked onto the original post of the winners so that members can go back and find out more about these great peices of art and the artist who make them.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

What great representations&#8230;&#8230;congratulations to all the winners. LBH2


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

etard said:


> Congrats to the winners.
> 
> I am new to the forum, so forgive my ignorance; Where does one go to find details about the slingshots? It seems there should be a thread linked onto the original post of the winners so that members can go back and find out more about these great peices of art and the artist who make them.


If you look in the nominations thread, there is a link to the original posting of each slingshot nominated.


----------

